# Alan Conner--Covenant Children Today: Physical or Spiritual?



## Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2008)

Anyone familiar with this recent book by Reformed Baptist Academic Press?


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes i read it, and i liked it very much and of course it was typical credo-baptist-covenantal !


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2008)

Conner was interviewed by Pastor Gene Cook on The Narrow Mind.


----------



## R Harris (Mar 13, 2008)

I am fairly new to the board, and I am certain that the issue of baptism (subject and mode) has been re-hashed hundreds of times, so I'll be brief.

Regarding the household baptisms of Acts 16 - how does Conner (or anyone else for that matter) handle the fact that the text is explicitly clear that only Lydia and the jailer made a profession of faith, yet the rest of the members of their families did not but were still baptized? (For the jailer, the ESV has the correct translation and captures the fact that the Greek participle 'having believed' is masculine singular and modifies the jailer).

Alan Conner is the pastor of Northwest Bible Church here in OKC. I visited his church back in 1993. Found him to be cordial but somewhat closed-minded and arrogant. Again, this was simply my first impression of him, others may know him much better.


----------

